# Erfahrungsbericht: gentoo-Installation auf Acer Aspire 5

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

mein Thread über binpkgs wird offensichtlich von vielen Usern gelesen.

Hier nun ein Bericht über die Installation von gentoo-stable per binpkgs auf Acer Aspire 5 Notebook.

Wie bin ich vorgegangen?

Zuerst eine Partition freimachen, das mache ich von ArchLinux aus.

Dann spiele ich eine stage3-*.tar.xz hinüber, wechsle auf die gemountete Partition und entpacke stage3 dort.

Und nun der Grund, warum ich das von ArchLinux aus mache:

Nächster Schritt ist die Erstellung einer fstab für gentoo

genfstab -Lp /mnt > /mnt/etc/fstab

zur Kontrolle, ob alles geklappt hat:

cat /mnt/etc/fstab.

Einige weitere Dinge erledige ich noch:

/etc/resolv.conf rüberkopieren

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf rüberkopieren

Das waren die Punkte von ArchLinux aus.

Nach umount /mnt

reboot und Start einer bestehenden gentoo-Installation (auch stable).

Hier mounte ich die genannte Partition nach /mnt/gentoo und gehe

Schritt für Schritt nach der Anleitung im WIKI vor.

Sobald ich mich in der chroot-Umgebung befinde,

folgen

emerge-webrsync

und

emerge --sync --quiet

Nach Auswahl des Profils (17.1 Nummer 23 plasma-desktop)

folgt ja das erste größere Update des Systems.

Hier liegen unter /var/cache/binpkgs

alle aus einer auf meinem PC erstellten Pakete vor.

Der Zeile wird also nur ein -k hinzugefügt, dann beginnt das Update mit über 200 Paketen (binär).

Kernel und genkernel installiere ich normal ohne -k, auch später grub:2, zu dem die zwischenzeitlichen

Programme.

Nach Beendigung der Basis-Installation boote ich die Neuinstallation.

Und nun werden alle noch zu installierenden Pakete im binär-Zustand bereitgestellt.

Dieser Vorgang ist für das Notebook ohne große Belastung.

Und was ich dazu als Fazit sagen/schreiben kann:

Alles hat gut geklappt, diesen Text schreibe ich vom Desktop gentoo-stable per binpkgs erstellt.

Damit habe ich endlich einen guten Weg gefunden, gentoo auf dem Notebook zu installieren

und nicht eine auf dem Computer erstellte Version über eine USB-Platte aufs Notebook zu kopieren.

Ich kann diesen Vorgang deswegen für Nutzer von Notebooks  sehr empfehlen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute kommt der nächste Schritt.

Am PC installiere ich gentoo-amd64 - update in der chroot-Umgebung läuft gerade:

378 Pakete - Profil 17.1 plasma-desktop

Wenn das System ferig installiert ist, werde ich am Notebook die binpkgs einsetzen.

Gelingt das, werde ich mich wieder hier melden.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Erfolg!

Die Installation mit binpkgs (gentoo-amd64) hat geklappt.

Ich bin begeistert, wie schnell und sicher das funktioniert hat.

Allerdings habe ich heute früh aus Sicherheitsgründen noch einmal

emerge -avuDN world (also ohne -k) durchgeführt.

72 Pakete wurden teils neu, teils als Update installiert.

Da ich mich auf tty1 befand, also nicht auf dem Desktop,

war das für das Notebook kein Problem.

Danach habe ich mich problemlos einloggen können.

Nun habe ich also 2 gentoo-Installationen auf dem Notebook selbst erstellt:

amd64

stable.

Die Entwickler der auf Gentoo basierenden Distributionen wie

Sabayon

Calculate

Redcore

haben es ja hinbekommen, Installer einzubauen und damit

leichter installierbare Distributionen gebaut.

Dieser letzte Schritt fehlt in meinen Versuchen noch,

aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das noch schaffe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder ein neuer Test:

Auf einer von mir hin und wieder genutzten USB-Festplatte habe ich gestern

gentoo-stable installiert.

Grund: ich wollte testen, ob ich diese Installation dann auf das Notebook kopieren und dann auch nutzen kann.

Dabei habe ich eine andere Einstellung in der /etc/portage/make.conf vorgenommen:

Die für das Notebook erforderlichen Einstellungen habe ich hier genutzt,

zB Grafikkarte nicht nvidia, sondern intel

Diese Installation hat eine Weile gedauert, denn ich habe es ohne binpkgs installiert.

Allerdings sind bei dieser Installation binpkgs gebaut worden.

Als das alles fertig war, habe ich zuerst die binpkgs und distfiles in ein anderes Verzeichnis auf dem Notebook verschoben, um den Umfang des Systems zu reduzieren.

Die Kopie auf eine vorbereitete Partition auf dem Notebook hat auch etwas Zeit gebraucht.

Als das fertig war, habe ich das System in eine Chroot-Umgebung versetzt (ein USB-Stick mit der gentoo-Installations-iso hat mir dabei geholfen), dann nur

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

ausgeführt, dann den Inhalt der grub.cfg in den Haupt-Bootloader von ArchLinux übertragen.

Und jetzt war ich sehr gespannt, wie das System reagiert.

Der Bootvorgang war vollkommen problemlos.

Zuerst habe ich verschiedene Programme in /runlevels/boot und default per rc-update vernetzt.

Dann einen User gebildet, die /etc/group vervollständigt, xdm in sddm verwandelt,

dann rc-update add xdm default ausgeführt.

reboot

Ich gelange zum Login, gebe das Passwort ein und lande ohne Probleme auf dem plasma-desktop.

Alle folgenden Einrichtungen waren einfach durchzuführen.

Ich war erstaunt und erfreut, daß alles geklappt hat, sogar WLAN war vorhanden.

So habe ich das Notebook von den umfangreichen emerge-Prozessen bei einer normalen Installation geschützt.

Also ist der Weg vom PC (mit eingeschränkten Einstellungen - bezogen auf das Notebook) zum Notebook gelungen, es gab keine Stolpersteine, der Weg war einfach und erfolgreich.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute kommt zu diesem Thread der Hammer.

Ich habe einmal testen wollen, ob ich gentoo direkt auf dem Notebook installieren kann.

Fazit: es klappt - ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig, einige Programme fehlen noch -

aber was ich erst nicht glauben wollte, hat mein Test nun bestätigt.

Wie ich vorgegangen bin?

Auf einem USB-Stick habe ich eine install-iso von gentoo,

damit kann ich auf dem Notebook - wenn ich beim Start die Taste F12 drücke -

den Stick auswählen und booten.

Dann mounte ich die vorgesehene Partition nach /mnt/gentoo

Außerdem binde ich eine Partition namens gam mit ein,

in der befinden sich die Verzeichnisse:

/var/cache/binpkgs

/var/cache/distfiles

Dieses gam arbeite ich in die make.conf ein.

Dort steht nun auch:

FEATURES="buildpkg"

Nun bin ich nach dem gentoo-Handbuch (amd64) vorgegangen,

das ich auf meinem Smartphone problemlos lesen konnte.

Worauf ich sehr geachtet habe:

Nicht zu viele Pakete auf einmal, besonders bei dem ersten Update in der chroot-Umgebung.

Nach ca. 100 Paketen unterbreche ich den Vorgang und lasse das Notebook sich erst einmal wieder abkühlen.

Ca. 1 Stunde habe ich pausiert, dann den Prozess fortgeführt.

Da ich so noch kein WLAN habe, hilft mir ein älteres Smartphone aus, das ich an das Notebook anschließe.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß ich das schaffen könnte. Doch der Vorteil dabei sind zusätzlich die binpkgs,

die bei dieser Installation gebildet werden, die ich dann bei einer anderen Gentoo-Installation nutzen kann.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Was ich hier schreibe, kommt vom plasma-desktop der fertigen Oriinal-Installation von gentoo auf dem Notebook.

Es hat also bis zu diesem positiven Ergebnis funktioniert.

Nun brauche ich - sollte ich gentoo noch einmal installieren wollen - nicht mehr die am PC erstellten binpkgs,

sondern kann die auf dem Notebook produzierten direkt nutzen, was von großem Vorteil ist.

Bisher habe ich einen USB-Stick genutzt, um  auf dem PC produzierten binpkgs zum Notebook zu bringen.

Das ist nun vollkommen überflüssig.

So intensiv, wie ich mich in den vergangenen Wochen und Monaten mit gentoo beschäftigt habe,

war ich früher nicht am Ball.

Aber durch viele Gentoo-Installationen habe ich unglaublich viel gelernt,

Vor allem kann ich jetzt auch viel besser mit manchen Konflikten bei Paket-Installationen umgehen.

EIn Beispiel nur: ein Paket aus dem Verzeichnis gnome-base/dconf endete mit einem Fehler.

Aus der build.log konnte ich nicht entnehmen, worin das Scheitern seine Ursache hatte.

Kurz entschlossen habe ich aus einer vorhandenen Speicherung von binpkgs genau dieses Paket gefunden,

herüberkopiert und so installiert. Damit war diese Unterbrechung beendet.

Auch das Programm virtual/pam war plötzlich masked. Dort stand auch gleich die Lösung.

Früher habe ich mich bei solchen Vorkommnissen immer gleich an das gentoo-Forum gewandt.

Doch das brauche ich nun viel weniger.

Ich wünsche allen, die sich mit gentoo beschäftigen, viel Freude und Erfolg.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Eine kleine Ergänzung zur Installation auf dem Notebook:

Wegen der großen Summe an Paketen, die nach dem Update in der chroot-Umgebung folgten,

gehörten zB

kde-plasma/plasma-meta und kde-plasma/plasma-nm.

Doch ich gehe inzwischen etwas anders vor, um die Zahl der Pakete zu reduzieren.

emerge --ask kde-frameworks/plasma - das sind rund 100 Pakete

Damit verringert sich die Zahl bei kde-plasma deutlich.

Später bei kde-apps nutze ich sowieso nicht kde-apps-meta,

sondern kdeadmin-meta, kdegraphics-meta, kdemultimedia-meta und kdeutils-meta,

nicht alle auf einmal, sondern jede Gruppe für sich.

Weitere Ergänzungen wie gutenprint, xsane, inxi und alsa-utils

firefox-bin adobe-flash phonon-gstreamer

Mit dieser Aufteilung und den eingeführten Pausen schone ich das Notebook so gut es geht.

Fazit: eine gentoo-stable und eine gentoo-unstable-Installation habe ich geschafft.

Unstable= /etc/portage/make.conf:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

Damit sind die Versuche am PC mit binpkgs für das Notebook Vergangenheit.

Gentoo - mein Haupt-System im Moment.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Heute eine ganz neue Erfahrung:

Mein Notebook hat nur eine HD, da sind alle installierten Linux-Distributionen

sehr langsam vom Booten bis zum Desktop.

Auf meinem PC dagegen mit SSDs läuft alles rasant.

Ich habe ein USB-Laufwerk angeschlossen, in das ich beliebige SSDs oder HDs einstecken kann.

Eine SSD habe ich mit mehreren Linux-Distributionen gefüllt, unter anderem gentoo unstable,

das ich für das Notebook erstellt habe - zum Testen.

Diese SSD habe ich dann in ein passendes Gehäuse mit USB-Kabel eingefügt,

welches ich ans Notebook angeschlossen habe, in der Hoffnung, daß ich diese Installation -

obwohl auf USB-SSD dennoch starten kann.

Zuerst musste ich natürlich die fstab erneuern und wpa_supplicant installieren,

was kein Problem war. Mit Hilfe eines USB-Sticks, auf dem eine gentoo-mini-installation liegt,

habe ich das System in einer chroot-Umgebung versetzt und

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

ausgeführt. Das Ergebnis habe ich in die grub.cfg meiner Bootloader-Installation

ArchLinux eingetragen.

Und nun kam die Überraschung:

Das System wurde erkannt und gestartet. So schnell, wie ich hier zum Desktop

gelangt bin, habe ich es am Notebook selbst noch nicht ein einziges Mal erlebt.

Die SSD macht es möglich.

Fazit: Eine Installation direkt auf dem Notebook brauche ich nicht mehr durchzuführen,

denn - wie beschrieben - kann ich eine am PC erstellte Installation per USB an meinem Notebook starten und nutzen.

Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich das erst gar nicht versucht, weil ich einmal eine USB-SSD

am Notebook angeschlossen hatte, doch das Notebook hat die SSD nicht erkannt.

Möglicherweise, weil ich es am falschen USB-Anschluss eingesteckt hatte,

Doch nun bin ich einerseits erfreulich überrascht und zufrieden, daß es doch klappt.

Ich hatte auch schon die Idee, die HD herauszunehmen und statt dessen eine SSD

einzubauen. Aber da könnte ich mir möglicherweise das Notebook gleich kaputt

machen. Also lasse ich es auf dem USB-Anschluss der SSD beruhen, denn

es funktioniert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Gentoo systemd findet kein Touchpad.

Daher muß ich mit einer normalen Maus drangehen, damit ich überhaupt etwas tun kann.

Ich habe extra der Kernel-bin neu installiert in der Hoffnung, daß dann das Noteboot erkannt wird,

aber ohne Erfolg.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich noch tun kann, um die heftige Klickerei mit der Maus aufzugeben,

und das Touchpad nutzen kann?

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. eine Erklärung habe ich: systemd ist auf den PC ausgerichtet und nicht auf das Notebook.

Ich habe nämlich auf der USB-SSD auch noch gentoo-stable und gentoo-unstable.

Beide habe ich entsprechend bearbeitet, um sie vom Notebook aus zu starten.

Und es hat geklappt, auch mit dem Touchpad. Systemsettings haben mir dabei geholfen,

was bei systemd nicht funktioniert hat.

----------

## ManfredB

Letzter Punkt in diesem Thread:

Ich habe mich einmal kundig gemacht, ob es möglich ist, die im Notebook befindliche HDD gegen eine SSD auszutauschen. Kompetente Leute haben mir sogar dringend empfohlen, diese Festplatten zu tauschen,

denn das Tempo vom Bootstart bis zur Landung auf dem Desktop dauert mehr als 1 Minute (HDD),

auf der SSD ist das in knapp 20 Sekunden gelöst.

Nun bin ich gespannt, ob mein Sohn es hinbekommt, die Platten zu tauschen,

eine Anleitung von der Acer-Community habe ich bekommen

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Erfolg:

Nun ist die SSD im Notebook und die HDD als USB-Platte hängt am Notebook.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nachtrag zu diesem Thema:

In letzter Zeit wurden in gentoo unstable und systemd die Zeiten zwischen Kernel-Updates recht kurz.

Auf meinem Notebook kamen 5.8.3 bis 5.8.5 in kurzem Abstand.

Nun wollte ich wissen, ob diese Updates von gentoo-sources Probleme verursachen oder nicht.

Ich bin so vorgegangen:

Nach dem gentoo-sources-Update:

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set 2

Per mc links /usr/src/linux/5.8.4

rechts /usr/src/linux/5.8.5

Kopie von .config von links nach rechts

mc beendet, auf Konsole weiter:

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig

make -j6

make install

make modules_install

genkernel --install initramfs

Ein Schritt, der auf meinem PC an die Reihe kommt (Nvidia-Grafik-Karte):

emerge --ask --verbose @module-rebuild

ist auf dem Notebook nicht erforderlich, weil dort Intel-Grafik existiert.

Fazit:

Es hat zwar länger gedauert als auf meinem PC, aber es hat funktioniert.

Seit ich das nun weiß, werde ich bei neuen gentoo-sources

genauso vorgehen.

Das Notebook hat das ohne Probleme durchgehalten, ist nicht einmal heiss geworden,

sondern nur leicht warm.

Damit ist wieder ein neuer Schritt getan, was mich sehr erleichtert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neuester Vorgang:

Auf der von mir erwähnten SSD-Platte außerhalb des Notebooks

sind - wie schon beschrieben - mehrere Gentoo-Installationen vorhanden:

gentoo-stable - eins mit gentoo-kernel-bin - eins mit gentoo-sources

gentoo-unstable - eins mit gentoo-kernel-bin - eins mit gentoo-sources

gentoo-systemd - eins mit gentoo-kernel-bin - eins mit gentoo-sources

Alle diese Versionen habe ich am PC in einer chroot-Umgebung installiert.

Wenn Updates kommen - was ich auf dem PC ja sofort sehe - schließe ich die SSD-Platte

am PC an, mounte die jeweilige Version und versetze sie in eine chroot-Umgebung.

Dann führe ich das Update aus.

Danach kann ich diese SSD am Notebook anschließen und jede dieser Versionen

normal starten und nutzen.

Die dabei enstandenen binpkgs sind ja auf der SSD gespeichert, so daß ich sie für

die auf der eingebauten SSD im Notebook vorhandenen Gentoo-Installationen problemlos nutzen kann.

So erspare ich mir vor allem umfangreiche Updates auf dem Notebook.

Daran könnt Ihr sehen, daß ich zur Zeit fast ausschließlich mit gentoo beschäftigt bin.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

